# Pet Peeves



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm sure there's a pet peeve thread somewhere but I can't seem to find it. But I was just thinking about mine because I checked my gmail:

GOOGLE ADS. God, I loathe them.

Just because I ordered a pound of a very expensive tea does NOT mean I am interested in "Lipton Tea with Honey"!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> I'm sure there's a pet peeve thread somewhere but I can't seem to find it. But I was just thinking about mine because I checked my gmail:
> 
> GOOGLE ADS. God, I loathe them.
> 
> Just because I ordered a pound of a very expensive tea does NOT mean I am interested in "Lipton Tea with Honey"!!!


If it were for a tea you liked, would you still hate the ad? 

Betsy


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If it were for a tea you liked, would you still hate the ad?
> 
> Betsy


I don't know. They never advertise anything I like. If it isn't Lipton tea, it's vanity publishers.

Is there a Google rule I don't know about? Only show ads for stuff people hate?

Edit: Ok, the "Class B Truck Driver Jobs" ad that just popped up is a new one. That one made me laugh.


----------



## CareDog (Sep 9, 2012)

I hate it when people don't close the shower curtain but it doesn't keep me from going into Bed & Bath.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

People who don't signal when turning. People who turn out to make a left. People who change lanes about a million times only to end up in front of me.   If you're going to do that at least have the decency to be further ahead. I have about a million others but those are my main ones. If you notice, all have to do with driving. I'll be happy when we have robot cars to drive everywhere. People are just too stupid to drive well.


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

I hate it when cyclists insist on riding on the pavement instead of the road.  It's understandable for children to do this, but not adults weaving in and out of pedestrians even when the road has very few cars on it.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Bethany B. said:


> People who don't signal when turning. People who turn out to make a left. People who change lanes about a million times only to end up in front of me.  If you're going to do that at least have the decency to be further ahead. I have about a million others but those are my main ones. If you notice, all have to do with driving. I'll be happy when we have robot cars to drive everywhere. People are just too stupid to drive well.


OMG I hate when people don't use their blinkers.

Also, when shopping in large stores, please drive your shopping cart as you would your car--stay to one side, don't weave in and out, don't block the whole lane. People need to have more awareness of the people around them. Oh, and don't double park your carriage! 

Oh and finally, when you go to a movie...throw your trash away, don't just leave it. It's shocks me how many people just leave their trash everywhere. Yes, people come in to clean after, but that's supposed to be for accidental popcorn spills etc. not your laziness.


----------



## Alexis-Shore (Feb 20, 2011)

My pet peeve is pet peeve threads.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Pet Peeves is the name of my radio show. What "hisses you off" or makes you "howl and growl" . . .


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

The constant deluge of fundraisers and adverts for educational things to buy my kids that come home with their homework all the time. I know that times and budgets are tight, but c'mon...


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

meh!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8w9xk4hUKoQ


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

sheiler1963 said:


> meh!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8w9xk4hUKoQ


LOL


----------



## tomato88 (Sep 10, 2012)

One of my worst pet peeves is when a complete stranger calls me "my friend." I mean, I just met you. How am I your friend?


----------



## gstvsn (Mar 7, 2010)

Drivers who don't seem to know that the big upside-down triangle that says "yield" pertains to them--and then honk at you when you're the one with the right-of-way.

Drivers who don't know what the heck to do when they get to a traffic circle. 

Just bad/stupid drivers in general, I guess!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Artificial sweetener in non-diet products.  

I'm allergic to artificial sweeteners, and they are in everything these days!  I've just had to switch to the type of 'natural' toothpaste they sell in health food stores - because the big toothpaste makers have upped the sweetener quantities again and just brushing my teeth with the regular stuff makes me feel queasy for hours!  

Cough mixture and liquid medicines in general are also a mine field - I often have to choose between the cough and the nausea and dizziness that comes with taking the sweetener laced product.  Loads of clear lemonades are now off-limits to me & I have to carefully check the labels whenever I'm buying something new or something marked as 'improved'.  So yes - that's my biggest pet peeve!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Drivers who speed up & pass you, then get back in front of you only to slow down again. Makes me nuts. I use cruise control whenever I can but it seems I'm the only one.  Drivers who are making a left turn but don't leave enough room for those behind them to get around on the right. Drivers who don't stay in their lanes & think because they're driving a big Hummer they own the road....I could go on but I'll stop for now


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I'm seeing a theme here. There sure are a lot of stupid drivers.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

I hate militant cyclists with that "same road, same rules" mentality who ride down the middle of a busy street holding up traffic.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

Bethany B. said:


> People who don't signal when turning.


Oh, yes, this one is a doozy. I call these people, "*blinker stinkers*!"


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

I saw someone signal right then turn left into the lane in front of me the other day.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

PatrickWalts said:


> I saw someone signal right then turn left into the lane in front of me the other day.


Were you in Missouri? I see that all the time when I go back home. I'm not certain if they are just stupid or trying to fake me out.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Bethany B. said:


> Were you in Missouri? I see that all the time when I go back home. I'm not certain if they are just stupid or trying to fake me out.


No, Oklahoma. Just as bad. I saw a movie once where somebody threw the cops off the trail by doing that, can't remember what it was. It was a comedy, obviously. I wish it was that funny in real life.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

PatrickWalts said:


> No, Oklahoma. Just as bad. I saw a movie once where somebody threw the cops off the trail by doing that, can't remember what it was. It was a comedy, obviously. I wish it was that funny in real life.


Ahhhhh, well it makes sense. I nearly get run off the road every time I go into OK. You are very brave to drive there.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

PatrickWalts said:


> I hate militant cyclists with that "same road, same rules" mentality who ride down the middle of a busy street holding up traffic.


LOL! Bicyclists who are peddling along, talking away on their cell phones and *riding diagonally through a major busy intersection* without even realizing it make me extremely nervous! Yikes!


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Kimberly Llewellyn said:


> LOL! Bicyclists who are peddling along, talking away on their cell phones and *riding diagonally through a major busy intersection* without even realizing it make me extremely nervous! Yikes!


It's turned into such a major issue now; some cyclists have all of a sudden decided that they are some kind of persecuted minority and that everyone is trying to take away their "rights." Lame first-world problems.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

My pet peeve is people selling stuff and/or doing charity drives at work.  For the second one, I am genuinely insulted that the people I work with and for expect me to shell out for charity in public.  My charity is private, always has been and always will be, I hope.  The first is for all the folks who want to sell me vitamins.  This grates because I'm a nurse, if I need something I will darn well know before you do, and moderation is important to me.  There are people I meet whose only goal in being sociable with me is to make money off selling me snake oil, and in an environment where we're supposed to have a little comraderie which helps us keep folks alive, I don't want it to go sour or be poisoned by such silliness.  

My strongest pet peeve is people who tell me how to either cure or fix my daughter's autism.  I have lived with her twenty years and I can tell you, as she will tell you, first of all she does not need to be fixed.  If the person telling me this happens to be someone trying to sell me vitamins, that person might never see the good side of me.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Indy said:


> My strongest pet peeve is people who tell me how to either cure or fix my daughter's autism.


Ditto that. Or people who give nasty looks or openly stare. "Hey buddy, stare any longer and I'm gonna have to charge a fee."  I used to get annoyed with well meaning friends and family but decided they didn't mean to tick me off. People just want to help and it's the only way they know how. Personally, I wish they would just bake a casserole or something. But yeah, there is a whole list of things that peeve me in the autism community but I don't want to start any wars.


----------

